# Hi, my name is hippyfisher,



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

and I'm an IPA-aholic. lol, I accidently bought an IPA in a bomber a few months ago. Ever since then its the only kind of beer I want to drink. I laughed a little last night when I opened the fridge and realized I had this selection in there. Who else loves a good hop explosion?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I have your 2 endcaps in my beer fridge. The HEB by my house finally started selling ABW, good stuff.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

me!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a big hophead, my favorite that I have found so far is Pliney the Elder from Russian River Brewery in California. They don't distribute here but was lucky enough to win a bet with a friend who lives out there.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I make my own however when I do buy its Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA. And for a treat when I can find it Dogfish Head 120 IPA but be careful, it's 20% ABV.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Shallow Minded said:


> I make my own however when I do buy its Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA. And for a treat when I can find it Dogfish Head 120 IPA but be careful, it's 20% ABV.


Good to know, i'll keep an eye out. Who carries it? specs?


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, IPAs are 90% of what I drink. Stouts and Brown Ales are thrown in once in a while. A buddy of mine brewed a clone of Piney the Elder, and it is pretty good stuff. Rodeo Clown and 471 are a couple favorites of mine.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

new brewery opening in Goliad. can't wait to try their Redfish IPA.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> Good to know, i'll keep an eye out. Who carries it? specs?


That's affirmative but if you dare to try the 120 you better get in good with the beer guy there. Let him know you want a bottle so he can hold one for you when they get it in. It's pretty rare and hard to come buy. Oh yea, it's also around $9.00 a bottle, but that's all you need. :rotfl:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Do not limit yourself to IPA's.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

and more!!

I LOVE BEER!!!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Shallow Minded said:


> That's affirmative but if you dare to try the 120 you better get in good with the beer guy there. Let him know you want a bottle so he can hold one for you when they get it in. It's pretty rare and hard to come buy. Oh yea, it's also around $9.00 a bottle, but that's all you need. :rotfl:


120 is no joke! Better have a good place to sit it will do the trick!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

No doubt WilliamH, I love a good porter too. I've had that Yeti and it was pretty awesome. The only two genre's I've found I dont care for are wheat beers (blue moon style) and the ones aged in whiskey barrels. I love whiskey, drink it neat, but i dont feel it accents beer very well. You've definatley tried more than me, the spec's near me in Pearland doesnt have a lot of those. Gonna have to shop around some more. Ya'll got me intrigued by that 120.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

William H, those look awfully similar to pictures for Untappd! How many badges do you have?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> William H, those look awfully similar to pictures for Untappd! How many badges do you have?


Badgjes? Badgjes? We don't need no stinking Badgjes!! 

I don't keep track on Untappd. Those photos were taken by me and all beer was consumed by me!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Saint Arnold's Bishop Barrel #6 is due to release 02/17/2014

Bishop's Barrel No. 6

_Style:_ Imperial Pumpkin Stout Aged in Rum Barrels _Date Brewed:_ April 26, 2013 _Date Racked:_ May 16, 2013 _Date Bottled:_ February 6, 2014 _Beer style in bbl:_ Pumpkinator _Type of Barrel:_ Appleton Estate 21-30 Year Rum Barrels _Original Gravity: _ 1.100 _Final Gravity:_ 1.024 _Alcohol:_ 10.4% ABV prior to barreling 
 13.0% ABV after barreling _Bitterness:_ 30 IBU

It's going to be a Long weekend for me!! I can't wait to taste this one!

http://www.saintarnold.com/bb/

The base beer is Pumpkinator, our imperial pumpkin stout:

Let this beer warm to at least 50Â°. Pours a dark brown black with a small tan head. Smells like a pumpkin pie that somebody snuck some rum into. Taste begins with sweet malt, chocolate and spices then comes a warming rum finish. Pumpkin creates a pleasant body to this beer which holds up to the onslaught of flavors. Oddly balanced with the hops creating a crisp finish leaving the mouth wanting more. As it warms, all of the flavors become rounder and fuller.

The warmer this beer gets the better it tastes. We recommend enjoying between 55Â°F and 65Â°F.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What to have for lunch?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dogfish head 60 is easy to get and 90 not so easy however if you run across the 90 or 120 you better jump on it specially the 120 as i havent ran across that yet, torpedo and st. Arnolds elissa are my favs. you might like ballast point sculpin too


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Interesting site http://www.ipabeer.com/


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This one is a keeper. I'll be stocking up on these.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Lately it's been a stout theme. Southernstar buried hatchet karbach mother of lager and left hand milk stouts! That karbach 007 is an interesting beer! If I wasn't on call this week a brew dog hardcore or punk IPA would be an excellent choice to wash some dinner down with!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Not for me sorry. I cant stand IPA. I would rather poor it out than have to drink it.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Snagged one of these yesterday....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Sculpin IPA. It will change your life!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I got to hang out with the local Ballast Point rep a few weeks ago. Their Sculpin and Big eye IPA are both very good. Modus Hoperandi bye Ska brewing is another good one.

Calico Copper Amber by ballast point, Red Chair by Deschutes brewery and Buffalo Bayou 1836 are more my speed right now. Hoppy but with some nice malts to go along with it. I drink the dark stuff too, typically the colder it is outside the darker the beer I'm drinking.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

A new stone woo hoooo


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Hop head myself. And homebrewer
In the fridge
Home brew black ipa
Homebrew dead ringer ipa
Homebrew irish red
Letrapp , dechutes hop trip, red chair,
Lagunitas little sumpin sumpin, st armold ipa
Prob another dozen various singles


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Caughtonacrab said:


> Hop head myself. And homebrewer
> In the fridge
> Home brew black ipa
> Homebrew dead ringer ipa
> ...


Don't know if you ever get up to the Hay Merchant but last time I was there they had Red Chair on Nitro, it's very very good.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Not for me sorry. I cant stand IPA. I would rather poor it out than have to drink it.


x2. I like beer to taste like beer...not chocolate or coffee or any other flavor 

TH


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> x2. I like beer to taste like beer...not chocolate or coffee or any other flavor
> 
> TH


 Yep, Miller Lite, Now we're talking!:work::tongue:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Shiner bock! I like the Saint Arnolds santos too!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

krogers has a demo beer right now called Session on sale out of yankee land

well worth the money, in the pearl fatboy bottles $12/12pk

home brewed for 20 years


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

williamh said:


> and more!!
> 
> I love beer!!!


dude - i'm salivating - **** !!


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Ellisa from St. Arnold's is a pretty decent IPA. I'm a home brewer myself and have a pretty good recipe for a Honey IPA.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> x2. I like beer to taste like beer...not chocolate or coffee or any other flavor
> 
> TH


And what exactly does "beer" taste like? There are so many different styles you just happen to like the most watered down version u can get. That's like saying i want my sandwich to taste like a sandwich. Well if u get turkey n cheese and I get a Reuben they ain't gonna taste very much alike are they?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> krogers has a demo beer right now called Session on sale out of yankee land
> 
> well worth the money, in the pearl fatboy bottles $12/12pk
> 
> home brewed for 20 years


that is a good beer, it's from Oregon. but pay attention to those bottles. they are only 11 oz. so really you are getting 11 beers for $12.


----------



## tensionondeck (Nov 22, 2012)

St. Arnold's Elissa IPA is my favorite these days.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

This shiner white wing is going down pretty good this afternoon. Thank God for a beautiful day.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> This shiner white wing is going down pretty good this afternoon. Thank God for a beautiful day.


got some of that for today myself.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I used to be a home brewer, but haven't brewed in about 20 years.

This started out as a hop head thread. If you like hopped out ales, y'all need to try some Red Hook ESB. That will do your sinuses in for sure!

GY


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been drinking beer (legally)43 years,drove a beer truck 2 years,and am a volume drinker,so price figures in.Budlight,Miller Light,Natural Light,and Keystone for me.Bud Ultra weekends or when we have supper out.My most favorite beer of all is someone elses.I do like to try new stuff too,but always go back to the standbys.I can knock the top 1/2 off any 30 and walk like I got polio,and that's the goal.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i got a german kolsch homebrew in the carboy aging stage right now

then a noble pils up next from austin homebrew, it's a lager, but i'm gonna try a diff. yeast. 5 kinds of hops in it..............whoooooop


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

PSA - Growlers has these in stock!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Reminds me of this thread from a couple years back:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=331479&highlight=Beer+Review


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Reminds me of this thread from a couple years back:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=331479&highlight=Beer+Review


Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here's a good stout.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> Whatever happened to that guy?


Probably drank himself to death.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I found a couple of these Bible Belt Stouts at my local HEB on Friday. Great flavor of coffee and rich caramel. I never would have believed this beer is 13% abv if I hadn't read it on the label.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Old Milwaukee, Pabst, Schlitz, and Kingsbury I love them all.
Go Packers!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just reading this thread made me thirsty.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Just as smooth as the name implies!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Enjoying this one watching the redfish DVD from trout support. How did I miss this thread I love me some beer!!










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Bring back Billy Beer! Just kidding.

Me and my buddies bought a ton of this stuff back in 1977 when the K-Mart food store closed down in Victoria. IIRC it was .79 cents a six pack. Good times!

My dad was best buds with the Falstaff distributor back in the early sixties. Still have a lot of his old Falstaff memorabilia.

BTW, Hippy Fisher is my neighbor. Welcome neighbor to the best website on the Net.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Welcome. If you like IPAs, then you should really try some Extra Special Bitter Ales. My recommendation is Red Hook ESB.

You may also like to graduate to some nice porters and stouts; although it looks like you have a taste for hops.

GY


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I drink light beer also. This one isn't bad for a bunch of Aggies.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Somehow I drank all 6 of these; probably because they are only 11 oz.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> Bring back Billy Beer! Just kidding.
> 
> Me and my buddies bought a ton of this stuff back in 1977 when the K-Mart food store closed down in Victoria. IIRC it was .79 cents a six pack. Good times!
> 
> ...


Been here about 4 or 5 years but thanks for the welcome anyway.:brew2:

I'm surprised this thread keeps getting pulled back up. I've been trying everything under the sun. I should really start taking pictures of them like WilliamH does. Been on a Pilsner kick with summer rolling in. Found something called Firestone, it was spectacular.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> Been here about 4 or 5 years but thanks for the welcome anyway.:brew2:
> 
> I'm surprised this thread keeps getting pulled back up. I've been trying everything under the sun. I should really start taking pictures of them like WilliamH does. Been on a Pilsner kick with summer rolling in. Found something called Firestone, it was spectacular.


I take pictures so I can keep count of how many I drink! LOL . . . .

Firestone Walker Brewing out of California. They recently start distributing here in Texas.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

not an IPA, but a darn good beer for a hot Sunday afternoon.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This one is nice. Just the right amount of hoppy.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

aguaflaca said:


> not an IPA, but a darn good beer for a hot Sunday afternoon.


Drank a sixer of that last week. Very very nice. I like all of St. Arnold's beers though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> This one is nice. Just the right amount of hoppy.


Added to my to do list. Looks good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> This one is nice. Just the right amount of hoppy.


If i'm not mistaken, all proceeds from that one go to an organization that helps wounded warriors. I didnt know it had been released yet, gonna have have to go get some.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> If i'm not mistaken, all proceeds from that one go to an organization that helps wounded warriors. I didnt know it had been released yet, gonna have have to go get some.


_From the Saint Arnold website.
_
Homefront IPA Now Available 
Memorial Day is a great weekend for barbecuing, going to the beach and, of course, enjoying a Saint Arnold. But it really exists to honor those who have given their lives while serving our country. This is the inspiration for Homefront IPA.

Homefront IPA began as a project of then Seattle Mariner pitcher and homebrewer Chris Ray (now founder of Center of the Universe Brewing) in 2011. He called it Hops for Heroes. He asked a local Seattle brewery, Fremont Brewing, to brew an IPA recipe he made for a great cause. Now Chris has shared that recipe with a group of breweries which all brew the same beer for the cause.

100% of the profits from Homefront IPA go to Operation Homefront, an organization that provides emergency financial aid and other assistance to the families of our service members and wounded warriors. When we last brewed Homefront IPA in 2012, Saint Arnold along with its supplier and distributor partners donated over $125,000 to Operation Homefront, more than all the other participating breweries combined (appropriate we thought being from Texas). We're hoping to be able to make another significant donation this year!

Homefront IPA is a hop-forward IPA with Chinook and Cascade hops, and finished with orange zest and Louisville Sluggers in the bright beer tank. (No, you can't taste the wood from the bats, but it is pretty funny.) We upped the orange zest a little from our 2012 edition so you do get a very light orange note on the front and a grapefruit finish from the hops.

We want to thank our partners who have made significant contributions to this effort:

- Action Box - Case box supplier 
- Brewers Supply Group - Malt supplier
- Hops Direct, LLC - Hop supplier
- Inland Label - Label supplier
- Louisville Slugger - Baseball bat manufacturer
- Mark Trece, Inc. - Printing plate supplier for case boxes
- Primer Grey - Graphic designer
- Rahr Malting Group - Malt supplier
- The Bottle Shop - Bottle supplier

Several distributors have also agreed to donate their profits from the sale of Homefront IPA, including:

- Ben E. Keith Company
- Capitol Beverage Co.
- Del Papa Distributing
- L&F Distributors
- Mike Hopkins Distributing
- Silver Eagle Distributors

Finally, we want to thank everybody who has served our country!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Had this last night, its one of my favorites. Ballast Point Imperial Stout, thats a 22oz bottle, that mug is heavy! lol


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is an awesome pilsner. Big on the alcohol; 9% but it has a great taste! and it's more filling!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This one just tastes good!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had both of those William, and I agree they are good. In fact I remember that BB Copper Ale being outstanding, I kind of forgot about it. Def on the list for the next trip to Spec's.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

While I really enjoy the taste of a big stout or a heavy porter I do look forward to all the summer ales on the shelves this time of year!

This is a good one.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so foreign to alcohol, when I needed beer for my beer batter shrimp, I didn't know where or what to buy.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

WilliamH said:


> While I really enjoy the taste of a big stout or a heavy porter I do look forward to all the summer ales on the shelves this time of year!
> 
> This is a good one.


You must have had a good night of drinking, even your picture is drunk! All blurry and stuff..


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> You must have had a good night of drinking, even your picture is drunk! All blurry and stuff..


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Karbach Hell Fighter - Just a flat out good Imperial Porter. Its 9.8% ABV but it hides it very well.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I have not had a bad beer yet from Clown Shoes and this one didn't disappoint. The 11% will sneak up on you though.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Looks good...*



hippyfisher said:


> Karbach Hell Fighter - Just a flat out good Imperial Porter. Its 9.8% ABV but it hides it very well.


Haven't had this one, but porter's are my fav.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is a nice Black Kolsch from Stone Brewing.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

these are both pretty good. the Redfish is not a really heavy IPA. 
the logo is cool.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

*I thought this thread had died*

Glad to see there is still an interest in the different brews. If you havent had anything from Buffalo Bayou Brewing you're doing yourself a disservice. This is there Double IPA with a Belgian twist. Very nice to have something other than the american IPA's sometimes. The American double IPA is called "More Cowbell," this is Meer Koebel.

Edit: I didnt realize you can see the yeast floating in the glass, kind of neat.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> This one just tastes good!


I can not get enough of the Double Buffalo, by far and away the best beer i've ever had I think. They really nailed it with this one.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is another GREAT one from Clown Shoes. This is a big, heavy, stong beer that lacks nothing in taste.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Another good ale. I'm going to let one age for a year.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

That 20th anniversary is awesome. I'm aging one as well.

This Ballast Point Tongue Buckler is fantastic also. As full of flavor as they come.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Sawtooth Nitro. I really wasnt too impressed. The gimmick is some type of bottle design and nitrogen injection that is supposed to mimmick some type of beer you can get in English pub houses. You pour it as hard as you can and it's all head for a sec, its kind of neat to watch. But it is lacking in flavor and a little flat.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

hippyfisher said:


> Sawtooth Nitro. I really wasnt too impressed. The gimmick is some type of bottle design and nitrogen injection that is supposed to mimmick some type of beer you can get in English pub houses. You pour it as hard as you can and it's all head for a sec, its kind of neat to watch. But it is lacking in flavor and a little flat.


I'm a fan of left hand but haven't ran across this one yet.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

On the menu tonight!

Nice sunny day beer.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

That mug tainted the beer!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

A nice lager from New Belgium.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is a good brown porter. Not as heavy as it looks.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally found a beer I flat out couldnt drink. Ballast Point Indra Kunindra. Its labeled as an India style export stout. Shame on me for not reading the label closer, when they say its brewed with curry, cumin, and cayenne they aint kidding! It was literally spicy and just not enjoyable to me.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is one you can drink. A red ale with a little hop bite to it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I want to try that red ale^^ Specs?


WilliamH said:


> That mug tainted the beer!


The mug keeps the beers hope's alive until week 15 or 16 then it starts to taint the beer haha


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I want to try that red ale^^ Specs?
> 
> The mug keeps the beers hope's alive until week 15 or 16 then it starts to taint the beer haha


6.7% ABV

52 IBU's

Saint Arnold's description -

_This red amber beer holds a nice creamy head. The aroma is full of tropical fruit. The flavor starts with a pleasant combination of fruit and malt and then goes to a long, dry bitter with just a hint of malt hanging on all the way.

The inspiration for this beer comes from San Francisco steam beers, but since the name â€œSteamâ€ has been trademarked by Anchor Brewing, these beers are referred to as California Common Beers. We took a hoppier twist on this and thus named the style Texas Common. We fermented with the â€œSan Francisco Lagerâ€ yeast at ale-like temperatures as is characteristic of the California Common style.

We used only one hop variety in this beer: Mosaic. This is a fairly new hop varietal, released in 2012 and is known for its distinct but complex tropical and citrus aroma and flavor. The tropical aspects come through well in our Texas Common.

This beer is best enjoyed at 40Â° to 55Â°F. _


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is a good lager.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Nice copper ale from a local brewer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wookey Jack, Black Rye IPA. I think I'm in love!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I am an IPA drinker... really like the doubles and extras. Here are a couple I have enjoyed recently:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

My favorite time of beer year!!

This is a good one, pick one up if you can still find them. Has a hint of hot pepper after the coffee and chocolate.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Lots of bourbon tastes in this heavy ale. Very GOOD!!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This one was so - so. Not bad but didn't have that big flavor I was expecting. 

But then again I had two very good beers before this one.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its in an orange can. LOL


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Its in an orange can. LOL


Pour the beer out and eat the can!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Its in an orange can. LOL


Amen brother.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Pour the beer out and eat the can!!


I'll pour it down my throat & eat the eggs.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Try yah karbach rodeo clown. Sticky and strong. But I don't drink anymore


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

tried a samuel adams rebel ipa today and was very good


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I personally hate hopps. I'll save it for all of you that like it. I can't stand the bitter flavor. ENJOY...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This one is a big, strong black ale; 13.2% ABV. Aged in Rye barrels and has a bit of hop bite to it, 56 IBU's.

It took me a while to drink this one but it is very good. I will be buying another!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Finally found a 4 pack of this tonight. My first thought were they better be good for 14$ a 4 pack. They did not disappoint.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anything labeled coffee porter or oatmeal stout

the karbach mother in lager tasty too

not sold on some of these "new" local TX breweries, they need work


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is a good one. I love the Clown Shoes label art!!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*Hop Scholar Ale House*

Not sure how many are on the North Side of Houston but this place usually has a good selection of IPA's.

http://hopscholar.com/

I'm in no way affiliated with this place, unless you count how much I spend there. :rotfl:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Sierra Nevada's 2015 Bigfoot barley wine style ale is out! Pick up 2 - 4packs. Enjoy one now and save the other until you can't hold out any longer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My Local Brookshires is stepping up with the big boys. I couldn't believe my eyes picking up a few groceries this eve!! I've had the hatchet and rodeo clown but this is a first for the Brookshires. I've never had the dogfish 90, only the 60! The rodeo clown is my absolute favorite IPA at the moment. If you've never had it you have to give it a go.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My Local Brookshires is stepping up with the big boys. I couldn't believe my eyes picking up a few groceries this eve!! I've had the hatchet and rodeo clown but this is a first for the Brookshires. I've never had the dogfish 90, only the 60! The rodeo clown is my absolute favorite IPA at the moment. If you've never had it you have to give it a go.


The 120 is the real deal. Drink 2 you will be tuned up right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Find some Karbach Hop Delusional . . . It's in cans this year! Very Good!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is another good one, smooth!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> This is another good one, smooth!


^That mission is awesome! So is Buffalo Bayou's More Cowbell. Do not ask for whom the bell tolls. The bell tolls for thee!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> ^That mission is awesome! So is Buffalo Bayou's More Cowbell. Do not ask for whom the bell tolls. The bell tolls for thee!


I've been enjoying that one lately.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. This one is on point.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Going to give this one a try July 4th, if I can wait that long!


----------

